# Fall Colors at Vogel?



## cheeber (Oct 8, 2012)

Headed to Vogel State Park this weekend.  Are the leaves turning yet?  Should have some pics next week.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Leaves*

They are starting to turn next week or two will be better


----------



## cheeber (Oct 9, 2012)

Bringing a 22 month old + 4 year old + grandparents, so we wanted to schedule the trip before it got cold.  Plan to day hike Blood Mountain + part of the AT ridge to the southwest.  Also going to check out the Sorghum festival in Blairsville.  Been looking forward to this for a couple months, should be a great time.

Thanks for the reply/info.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 9, 2012)

Leaves are trying to turn at high elevations here. Poplar and sourwood are just turnin' brown and fallin' off. Not any color to speak of in them !!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't about N.GA mountains but the Smokies are starting to color a bit. Taken this past Saturday.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 10, 2012)

Won't be long then !!


----------



## deereman (Oct 10, 2012)

Was this picture taken on the road from Cades Cove back towards Townsend?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 11, 2012)

deereman said:


> Was this picture taken on the road from Cades Cove back towards Townsend?



Was near Newfoundland Gap.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Don't about N.GA mountains but the Smokies are starting to color a bit. Taken this past Saturday.



man that is one nice shot paymaster!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man that is one nice shot paymaster!!!



Thanks. My wife was driving and I held the camera out of the sunroof. Just a lucky shot I think.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Cheeber I will be ay the festival tommorow working maybe you can look me up I will more than likely be in the red expedition  lt.fortenberry if you have time


----------



## cheeber (Oct 14, 2012)

North_GA Fireman,

Just seeing your post, so I couldn't look you up.  Had a blast at the festival, yall keep up the good work.  Had a nice talk with a fella running the Sorghum Masher (for lack of a better term) with a red beard, who gave me a stalk to chew on.  Perhaps that was you or one of your buds.


Others,

The Sorghum festival is worth a trip = vendors, music, lots of stuff for the kids, a real working old fashion sorghum mill, and lots of good folks.

Leaves are what I would consider at the beginning of peak on the mountain tops and the lower elevations are not far behind, so get out there.  Pics below don't get as much of the leaves as I intended, but was busy tending kids + dogs, and being a pack mule.  Blood mountain is work out, but definitely worth the walk.


----------



## cheeber (Oct 14, 2012)

trying the pics again


----------



## north_ga fireman (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice pics glad you enjoyed the area and yes the syrup maker is really neat. Glad you enjoyed the area and pics were nice


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 16, 2012)

Great pics cheeber! Thanks for sharing.


----------

